# Ariens Projects



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Figured Id share a couple Ariens Ive been working on this fall. Been doing alot of marketplace flips lately my last couple have come out pretty good. Starting the left is my personal machine: 1332, impeller modded, in the process of adding some LEDs, next to it is a 1128 Pro with battery Estart, that one sold quick. Next is a 28 Deluxe needed a good tune up and some odds n ends. Last is a ST824, the engine housing was completely engulfed in moose nests, so much so you couldnt even pull it over. It got a 212 Predator swap. Ill try to keep you guys up to date on my projects as they come along









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

very nice, thanks for the pics.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

This is very interesting for me to see the first picture, The 1128 pro chute est probably the best chute design Ariens done. It is angled correctly so you don't have to lower the end of the chute for best projection. On models now, the height projection is ok but this doesn't mean higher is farther. So if you want to throw farther you have to lower end chute with last design. This seems to restrict some throwing distance even if it is better than not lowering the end chute, When I saw 1128 pro or other model in this series in action, The chute design seemed also to make less snow mist projection. It seemed to goe straight where you want. (more like Honda or Yamaha) Maybe some day I will be enough crazy to modify the chute angle on my Platinum 30 SHO or I will probably do some tests with fittings to verify if my thought are real or not.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Nick,

Just finished a motor exchange on a 1128 Pro with E start. Last fellow hit something hard, connecting rod bruised the side of the case.
Slickest blower I have had, with the onboard E start and hand warmers
Next,I guess I have do the impeller improvement.
Thanks for updates.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

that ST 824 with the Predator upgrade is a workhorse...can't kill em and they seem to get on the governor when it gets deep and really sing!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

"Last is a ST824, the engine housing was completely engulfed in moose nests"

i put fake wolves around my blower to keep those darn moose away!


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi Nick

Great job. They all look good! Thanks for sharing and pictures


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Just finished a motor exchange on a 1128 Pro with E start. Last fellow hit something hard, connecting rod bruised the side of the case.
> Slickest blower I have had, with the onboard E start and hand warmers
> ...


I was very impressed with the 1128. I really like my 1332, I have a large wide driveway and it makes quick work of it. But that Estart on the 1128 is awesome, nothing better than walking up to a machine and turning a key, not have to worry about extension cords, ect.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Nick Karahalios said:


> I was very impressed with the 1128. I really like my 1332, I have a large wide driveway and it makes quick work of it. But that Estart on the 1128 is awesome, nothing better than walking up to a machine and turning a key, not have to worry about extension cords, ect.


I do about 6 driveways at a time ,I still use my 924024 ,its a 10hp 32” about a 1978 vintage.You can use it one handed, but no options like hand warmers or a light. Built like a tank and never any problems.
It is very well balanced, and turns really easily as I leave the left hub unlocked.

I always wanted an onboard E start so I bought the 1128 with a blown ohv motor.

When we get enough snow we will see if the 1128 Pro is alot better.

Thanks


----------

